# Waterproofing used boots?



## bamfb2 (Mar 16, 2011)

I've got a year old pair of Burton Rulers that get pretty wet in warm slushy conditions. I was hoping to get some advice on waterproofing these things. I know they won't be water tight, but I've got to be able to get them better than they are.

I'm thinking of spraying on some Nikwax Tent & Gear Solarproof, as it seems to be a fairly durable product. 

Anyone have any experience with this? Advice?

Cheers in advance.


----------



## that_guy (Jan 17, 2010)

Maybe it's time for new boots?

I'd say that most boots are going to get a bit damp in slushy conditions to begin with, both from your feet sweating more in warmer conditions, and from snow/water getting into the boot.

Maybe just ride without socks on the warmer days?


----------



## deanobruce (Mar 16, 2011)

you ever worn shoes without socks? your feet get sweatier, socks help prevent sweating.


----------

